

Apple's iPod: is the end nigh? - gadders
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25927366

======
leoedin
I hope not! My iPod Classic is probably my favourite piece of consumer
electronics. It has a function, and it does it incredibly well. I've had all
sorts of MP3 players over the past decade, but none of them have been as great
as the classic.

I always have a huge library, the battery lasts, the interface is great and it
just keeps working. I drop it on a regular basis and it's scratched to shit.

On reflection I can see why the iPod business is slowing down. It's a mature
industry.

